# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Let's see your favorites!

## Josh

So, while browsing the forum, it really struck me just how many different plants there are. A lot of us (me included) just go with the general faves that you see. Either that or easy plants like pothos and sansevieria. But then there's still a large group that has a certain species or genuses they dislike (Bill, that means you) or one that they really just love. Not only that, but there are some who just really love one specific plant in general. One thing we can all agree on, we all have several different "favorites" when it comes to plants, and we all prefer a specific style or type.

I thought it would be fun, educational, and perhaps inspiring to start a thread where we all give some favorite plants of ours, maybe even including a picture, and perhaps what it is we like about them. And Bill, I'm very curious as to why you dislike bromeliads so much LOL.

We could also put plants we don't particularly like aesthetically, but that we perhaps think are cool or weird. 

I can't wait to see what you guys put!  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Josh

I'll go first:

Biophytum sp.



I saw this in an old vivarium once, and the viv maker had taken a cool shot from the floor of the viv looking at the underside of the leaves, and it just really struck me as cool, because it looked like a full sizes palm tree, but from a frog's point of view.

----------


## Amy

Excellent thread, Josh!  I will get mine up soon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Josh

I'm excited to see what you, Heather, Paul, Bill, Lynn and everyone else bring.

----------


## Josh

Here's another one of mine. In fact, I just ordered it *giggles in excitement*

Peperomia argyreia



This plant just struck me as bold, and its leaves really do look like little watermelons!

----------


## bill

It just struck you how many different plants there are Eli? Really? Lol 

Ok, here's one of my current favs: Begonia 'buttercup'. It used to be one of the more rare ones in the hobby, but it's pretty common now. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## bill

And don't get me started on broms! Grrrr! Broms make for angry chipmunks!! Lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Lija

Oh please, bill loves broms! broms are his favourite plants! He is dying to make all Brom tank, he is just too shy to admit it lol

----------


## bill

> Oh please, bill loves broms! broms are his favourite plants! He is dying to make all Brom tank, he is just too shy to admit it lol


Yeah, never happening!! Lol

Here's another of my favs:

Nephrolepis exalta 'smithii' a very dainty fern, almost like a fairy's bed  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Josh

Oooooo, I love feathery ferns. I ordered a Korean rock fern from NEherp

----------


## bill

Josh, i must apologize, i called you eli earlier. brain fart, what can i say? my apologies buddy.  :Smile: 

you are going to love the korean rock fern. i would say they are one of my favorite ferns, but i am a fan of all ferns. by far, my favorite family of plants. oh, and on a snarky note, the plural of genus is genera :P

----------


## Josh

Haha, no worries about the name. And I guess you learn something every day haha, thank you for informing me  :Smile:

----------


## Amy

How I wish I could order plants right now!  Hopefully it'll warm up some time in the next 6 months LOL!  My favorite plant right now is actually one that Bill sent me  :Big Grin:   Pellonia repens (right Bill?)  It actually just threw off a flower for me recently.  I'll have to send the pics to my computer so I can get them up on PB.  I also love all types of philodendron, versatile and easy to grow!

----------


## Josh

I reaaaaaaally would like to get into orchids and begonias in the future. I thought it was so funny when Bill and Diggenem got excited over a blooming orchid hahaha!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Paul

Asplenium Stoloniferum - Madagascar Native Fern

Love this fern. I have not seen any other Vivariums with this in it. It is throwing off some pups or whatever baby ferns are called. I am planning on keeping a few but am sending one to Bill so hopefully between the 2 of us we can keep it around the forum for a while  :Smile:

----------


## Paul

Masdevallia amplexa (Tall leaves middle left in pic)

This is one of 4 orchids I am currently growing. They are my first Orchids and am getting a kick out of not killing them lol. This one has a Flower Spike growing now!

----------


## bill

> How I wish I could order plants right now!  Hopefully it'll warm up some time in the next 6 months LOL!  My favorite plant right now is actually one that Bill sent me   Pellonia repens (right Bill?)  It actually just threw off a flower for me recently.  I'll have to send the pics to my computer so I can get them up on PB.  I also love all types of philodendron, versatile and easy to grow!


That is correct, it as a Pellonia repens I sent you. And here are the pics of yours:
t


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Heather

Ooh, I love plant talk!  :Big Grin: 

I'm going to have to say, one of my most "unique" favorites is the Rafflesia arnoldii, but Bill said I can't have one :P, lol!  :Wink: .

----------


## Heather

I love ALL Agalonemas! They are my favorite tree frog vivarium plant. My tricolor pictum Ag is currently my favorite  :Smile: . 

Another one I'm really enjoying watching grow is my Rhaphidaphora cryptantha. We'll see if she likes living in  the vivarium this spring.

Agalonema pictum tricolor



Rhaphidaphora cryptantha

----------


## bill

> Ooh, I love plant talk! 
> 
> I'm going to have to say, one of my most "unique" favorites is the Rafflesia arnoldii, but Bill said I can't have one :P, lol! .


Well, it's just too darned big!! But you could keep an amorphophallus konjac in your garden, if you can stand the smell lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## bill

I guess it's time for me to share another of my favs:

Begonia 'tarapoto'. You won't find this one in your local greenhouse  :Wink: 



Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Heather

> Well, it's just too darned big!! But you could keep an amorphophallus konjac in your garden, if you can stand the smell lol
> 
> 
> Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela


Ahh, fiddle sticks!!! Can you imagine the tadpoles swimming in that one? Lol!

----------


## bill

Lol they wouldn't have time, the "flower" doesn't last long enough lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Josh

Flower? More like a dinner plate for a giant

----------


## bill

Hahaha! And that's not even the biggest of the family. A. Titanium is the biggest, I believe, with an inflorescence that measures about 36" in diameter!! Such a bad a$$ed plant!! Sadly, they only bloom for a couple days and they only do that about once every 7 years. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Heather

Still awesome!

----------


## Josh

Haha, imagine trying to have a viv big enough to fit that!

----------


## bill

You need a conservatory. Lol the royal botanical gardens in kew (Britain) keeps one and they even give it it's own webcam. They move it around in a massive pot on a pallet via motorized pallet Jack. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Josh

:EEK!:  You know a plant is awesome when it has its own webcam. My only question: Who watches it?!!! LOL

----------


## Amy

I guess the webcam would be interesting approximately every 7 years.

----------


## bill

> You know a plant is awesome when it has its own webcam. My only question: Who watches it?!!! LOL


Umm, I have it bookmarked lol it's actually a big event for botany fans.  :Wink: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Josh

Oh my Lord, it makes me think of astronomers all coming out to watch a meteor shower, or the alignment of planets hahaha!

----------


## Amy

I have set up blankets in a field out in the country many times to watch meteor showers!  And I'm not even an astronomy nut  :Wink:

----------


## Josh

Oh don't even get me started. When I lived in Texas and my family and I went camping, we would lay under the stars and watch the meteors streak through the sky. Somewhat poetic, eh? Anyways, camping and love of nature is what really hooked me when it came to frogs and vivariums. All I want is a little slice of the jungle in my house  :Love Struck:

----------


## Heather

> Umm, I have it bookmarked lol it's actually a big event for botany fans. 
> 
> 
> Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela


Bill, we'll be expecting a 7 year post with webcam link  :Smile: .

----------


## Heather

> Oh my Lord, it makes me think of astronomers all coming out to watch a meteor shower, or the alignment of planets hahaha!


Speaking of... Completely unrelated, but did you guys/gals see Venus last week? ⭐️🌙

----------


## Josh

No :Frown: . Ooooo, I need to watch myself, I almost made a Uranus joke just now  :Frog Surprise:

----------


## Heather

Tsk tsk! Smh. I'll have you know there will be no hiney's on display. 

I shall redirect us back to plants  :Big Grin: . Lol!

----------


## Josh

Hmmm ok, so I remember one tank I saw on Dendroboard had these suuuuper cool tillandsias or broms (couldn't tell which). They were black with cool spots on them, and they had a really unique shape IMO of almost tentacle-like leaves. I'll see if I can find them.

----------


## bill

Probably racinaea crispa 





Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Josh

Found it!

Racinaea crispa



Ok, so maybe not black, but still super cool IMO

----------


## Josh

Ok Bill, you're something unnatural, how the heck did you do that?????

----------


## bill

Hahahaha. I've been trying to get one of those for a year lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Josh

Cr4p, if you can't get it, it will be twice as hard for me lol. Fortunately I won't attempt darts for probably 10 years, after college. Cause one of those bad boys is definitely going in the vivarium.

----------


## bill

Don't worry, 10 years down the road, it will be a common plant lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

